# schleife vorzeitig beenden



## Guest (27. Jun 2006)

hallo, ich habe ein Ratespiel programmiert was eine zufällige zahl erzeugt. Wollte das programm gerade zur bewertung abgeben, habe ein break in meiner schleife drin, das das die schleife beendet, wenn die zahl erraten wurde. meine prof gefällt das break aber nicht, kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich es besser mache ?  hier meine schleife



```
if (ZufallsZahl == eingabeZahl){
			System.out.print("Herzlichen glückwunsch !! Sie haben die Zahl beim " +versuche+ " Versuch erraten.");
			break;
			}
			if  (ZufallsZahl < eingabeZahl){
					System.out.print ("Die Zufallszahl ist kleiner");
				}
				if (ZufallsZahl > eingabeZahl){
						System.out.print("Die Zufallszahl ist groesser");
					}		
				}
```


----------



## dieta (27. Jun 2006)

Wo ist in deinem Codeschnipsel eine Schleife ???:L ?

Wenn ich richtig vermute, könnte das da klappen:

```
while(ZufallsZahl != eingabeZahl)
{
    //Zahl abfragen, Eingabe auswerten etc.
}
```


----------



## Gast (27. Jun 2006)

danke, bin selber drauf gekomm, mir return 

schön abend noch


----------



## Gast (27. Jun 2006)

och man die return anweisung, is auch nicht korrekt


----------



## Gast (27. Jun 2006)

nee bei der while schleife hab ich dann ne unendelichausgabe


----------



## sgr (27. Jun 2006)

versteh zwar nicht warum du bei der while ne endlosschleife bekommen solltest, aber du kannsts auch so machen:


```
boolean loop = true;
while(loop)
{
    //hier eingabe abfragen

    if (ZufallsZahl == eingabeZahl){ 
         System.out.print("Herzlichen glückwunsch !! Sie haben die Zahl beim " +versuche+ " Versuch erraten."); 
         loop = false; 
         } 

     //hier die weiteren ifs ....
}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Jun 2006)

```
boolean gefunden = false;

do {
	if (eingabeZahl == zufallsZahl ) {
			System.out.println("yipieee");
			gefunden = true;
	}
	
} while (!gefunden);
```


----------



## Brainiac (28. Jun 2006)

Also normalerweise bricht man Schleifen mit dem break; Kommando ab.


```
boolean wascooles[] = new boolean[10];
for (int i; i < wascooles.length; i++) {
    if (wascooles[i]) {
        doSomthingBetter();
        break;
    }
}[code]

Gruß Brainiac
```


----------



## thE_29 (28. Jun 2006)

Schleifen werden via break oder via return abgebrochen..

Wenn du ein return hast und die Schleife rennt weiter, wärst du wahrscheinlich der erste Mensch bei dem das so sein sollte...


Eine Schleife was außerhalb einer Methode weiterläuft?!!?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2006)

Mit break eine Schleife abbrechen, dabei wird die Methode nicht verlassen und der Code direkt nach der Schleife fortgesetzt.
Mit return wird die Methode verlassen, Code, welcher nach der Schleife ausgeführt werden sollte, wird somit auch nicht mehr ausgeführt.


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2008)

hallo,
ich muss ein ratespiel in java schreiben, in der der benutzer 6 versuche hat, um eine zahl zwischen 1 und 10 zu erraten. nur irgendwie weiss ich nicht, wie ich das machen soll. ich soll beim schreiben des programms eine schleife verwenden. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? ist wirklich sehr wichtig!


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2008)

da bist du ja in diesem Thread richtig, da ist schon einiges verraten,
aber umso weniger kann man noch erzählen,

es gibt die while-Schleife, die Benutzereingabe, die Abfrage einer Bedingung,
diese Einzelkomponenten sollten klar sein und müssen nun intelligent zusammengesetzt werden,

das musst du aber alleine machen, ist deine Hausaufgabe


----------

